# 2007 Outback Sydney 31Frks Fiver



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

up for sale is our 2007 Sydney 31frks fiver in great condition. It has all factory options such as a/c, outside stove, spare tire, rear ladder, outside speakers, etc. Also, there are many upgrades that we have done. Those include roof vent covers, slide topper, LED tail lights, side marker turn signals, 16" aluminum wheels with BFGoodrich Commercial T/A tires, Dexter Ez-Flex suspension equalizers with wet bolt kit, step light with auto switch, black tank flush, power range hood vent, solar window tint all the way around, black out bedroom shades, battery cut-off switch, remote refrigerator thermometer and 2 TV's. Well cared for and never smoked in nor has it has any pets inside. No know issues. Just returned from a 1 week trip with no problems. A/C works great as does the frig in the hot FL summer. Asking $17900. Located in Saint Johns, FL (Jacksonville area). Please contact Phillip for further info. Thanks.

Lots of photos

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627587155852/show/


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope I didn't start something....


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

COOL! We CAN blame someone - YOU!


----------

